# I'm feeling very guilty...



## Imaginary Evil (Jul 7, 2012)

Yesterday I had to have my lovely Lemmy boy pts. He had an aggressive stomach cancer and went downhill very quickly, and he couldn't eat or drink and had no quality of life left. I know I did the right thing and it was at the right time.

The reason for my guilt? Well, I called the vet for an appointment and they said you can bring him today but we can't give you an appointment, you'll just have to leave him with a nurse and we'll make sure he's comfortable and passes peacefully - I believe them and trust them completely (they handled Freddie's euthanasia wonderfully, I was present). Or, they said I could have an appointment, but it wouldn't be until Tuesday. I couldn't leave him to suffer for three more days, that would have been cruel, so I chose the first option. They were lovely when I took him in and couldn't have been nicer - they comforted me and cuddled Lemmy as they took him away.

I now feel like I abandoned him when he probably would have wanted me there, and I cry every time I think about it. Would he have thought that I just wanted him gone, that I didn't love him any more, or anything else terrible like that? My partner says that rats can't think those things but I don't know what they think.

I loved him more than anything, and I told him that before they took him, and I gave him big cuddles, and he would have known I was upset.

I just did what I thought was the best thing for him 

Am I being silly? Did he know I adored him, and that I would have loved for him to stay, but I didn't want him to be in pain any more? 

I must sound crazy!!!


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm sure Lemmy knew how much you loved him!! You did what was best for him, now rather than being in pain he is whole & well & playing with all the other ratties that have crossed the Rainbow Bridge! Don't feel guilty!


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Lenny was lucky to have such a kind and wonderful owner. I'm positive he knew you loved him and that you would only do the best for him. He's not in pain anymore and was given a loving home, more than most rats get. Lenny is of romping with the other ratties now, remembering a kind home. I send you my love, feel better


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

You did the best thing for Lemmy, making him suffer would have been cruel. It was so brave of you, and I'm sure Lemmy understood  He's in a much better place now.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Lemmey knows you loved and adored him, so don't worry, if you had of kept him, then you would feel pain watching him getting worse everyday. Just remember Lemmy has crossed the rainbow bridge and is waiting for you to meet him there  don't worry about it, Lemmy passed away knowing he was a loved happy rat. I send you my love


----------



## Imaginary Evil (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I know I did the right thing. I just wish I could have stayed with him, but I couldn't let him suffer for three more days. I really miss him


----------



## jadeelizabeth (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  It's tough, I keep looking at the empty cage  *hugs*


----------



## eriin (Aug 27, 2012)

aww that made my eyes water. its so nice that you loved him so much


----------



## Imaginary Evil (Jul 7, 2012)

jadeelizabeth said:


> Sorry for your loss  It's tough, I keep looking at the empty cage  *hugs*


 it seems so unfair doesn't it? Rats are incredible animals, yet they have such short lives. I guess that way I get to give more of them loving homes, but it still hurts like **** when one goes.



eriin said:


> aww that made my eyes water. its so nice that you loved him so much


I really did love him, people think I'm silly for that but I adored him. And his brother Freddie. They were such an enormous part of my life.


----------



## jadeelizabeth (Jul 26, 2012)

Imaginary Evil said:


> it seems so unfair doesn't it? Rats are incredible animals, yet they have such short lives. I guess that way I get to give more of them loving homes, but it still hurts like **** when one goes.


Yes definatly  I want to fill Susies cage with a new little critter but I'm not aloud after all these vets bills


----------

